# Salbutamol DNP LOG



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, i´m new on this forum and as I got nearly all the info about DNP here with your logs I´m gonna log my DNP Cycle.

I´m waiting for some caps from DMP dosed at 250mg.

Will start it maybe on Wednesday or Thursday, tomorrow i will start depleting carbs.

My plan is:

-3 weeks 250mg ED in the morning

-Macros: 200gr protein / 150 gr carbs / 55gr fats : around 2k kcals

-Supps: Vit C and E, loads of water, ALA and 50mg ephedrine 500mg caffeine and 1 gr EGCG divided in two doses one prewo to get some energy and another after postwo meal (around 3pm) to keep away carbs carving and get some hunger supression

Right now I´m 184cm and around 88-90 kilos at 20% BF. On October i was 75-77 kg at 14% BF but i did a dirty bulk lol

I will post pics before and after and dialy coments about how i feel and some other stuff.

And sorry 4 my english but i´m not from UK.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Had a problem with the source, so i ordered to another and i´m waiting for it.

Will star the cycle and the log as soon as I get it at home.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

I received the stuff today. Some pills of crystal dosed at 200mg.

Started today taking the first.

Day 1

Dose: 200mg

Weight: 91,2kg

Sides: nothing

Diet: Something around 2,5gr/kg of protein and traces of fat and carbs.

Wout: Deadlift ramp to máx till 2x180kg / Push press 5x5 / Pull Ups 5x5 I got some pain in the elbow and couldnt train harder.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

You could get your hands on some T3 as you may start feeling weak after week 2.

Seems well planed mate, good luck.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

T3 is not needed at all for DNP, infact without AAS it would cause more catabolism than fat loss


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> T3 is not needed at all for DNP, infact without AAS it would cause more catabolism than fat loss


Not really.

After 2 weeks DNP hinders your T4 production which obviously leads to low T3.

If you take 50 mcg of T3 which will be the same amount your body produces you won't be catabolic, you are correct with higher doses tho.

I have never done T3 but I do feel like shít as expected on week 3. Will do next time, it súcks.

It's not a life or death thing tho.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> Not really.
> 
> After 2 weeks DNP hinders your T4 production which obviously leads to low T3.
> 
> ...


tests were done and no proof was ever found that DNP hinders T4>T3 conversion, tests by guys with glasses and white coats, read it in one of conciliators many DNP talks

you feel like sh1t by week 3 because DNP is evil lol


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

DNP will make you feel like sh%* end off, but I'm on my 2nd cycle and it will be 2 weeks tomorrow and no T3 on both cycles.

Won't say I have loads of energy, but enough to get to the gym 5 times a week! Always for over an hour


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> you feel like sh1t by week 3 because DNP is evil lol


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

abcplumb said:


> DNP will make you feel like sh%* end off, but I'm on my 2nd cycle and it will be 2 weeks tomorrow and no T3 on both cycles.
> 
> Won't say I have loads of energy, but enough to get to the gym 5 times a week! Always for over an hour


I have done 2 cycles of Dhack's and had no energy to train at all, no T3 either.

The result worth everything tho :laugh:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

@DiggyV

Maaaaaate what's wrong heeeeeere :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> I have done 2 cycles of Dhack's and had no energy to train at all, no T3 either.
> 
> The result worth everything tho :laugh:


pro plus helped me a lot with my lethargy when on DNP


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> pro plus helped me a lot with my lethargy when on DNP


That sounds amazing, will take a look at it.

Thanks!!!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Big Man 123 said:


> That sounds amazing, will take a look at it.
> 
> Thanks!!!


just take 1-2 tablets in the morning, any later and you risk bouncing off the walls at bedtime


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> tests were done and no proof was ever found that DNP hinders T4>T3 conversion, tests by guys with glasses and white coats, read it in one of conciliators many DNP talks
> 
> you feel like sh1t by week 3 because DNP is evil lol


Sorry I ran the same tests with men in white coats (a doctor and a biochemist) over an extended test period that was undertaken about 2 years ago, and I had an increase in TSH from week 2, which indicated that there was not enough free T3 in my system. This was deduced to be an interruption in the action of deiodinase (the enzyme that converts T4 to T3). So I would suggest that while Con may not have seen it, I did. So as with all things DNP your mileage may vary.

For me the addition of T3 was purely for replacement therapy and therefore would have little if any catabolic effect.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Starting my DNP cycle tomorrow, doses and macros similar. I'll be running T3 with mine because... well, when am I ever not running T3 :lol:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

I said:


> Starting my DNP cycle tomorrow' date=' doses and macros similar. I'll be running T3 with mine because... well, when am I ever not running T3 :lol: [/quote']
> 
> Mirin your DNP lol
> 
> ...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Mirin your DNP lol
> 
> My source went completely black after Dhacks was suposely busted and the other sources I had closed their websites.
> 
> ...


Yeah none of my sources have much, managed to get some Crystal Heat Labs stuff though which is supposed to be good chit.

If I ever get round to a second DNP cycle I may log it, don't wanna be one of those guys that starts logging my first cycle though and ends up cutting the log short due to not tolerating the stuff well. I'll just share some experiences on this Fred probably


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

> Yeah none of my sources have much, managed to get some Crystal Heat Labs stuff though which is supposed to be good chit.
> 
> If I ever get round to a second DNP cycle I may log it, don't wanna be one of those guys that starts logging my first cycle though and ends up cutting the log short due to not tolerating the stuff well. I'll just share some experiences on this Fred probably


Oh mate, please let me know if it is good, seems like I have to find a new lab.

Is this your first cycle? Wait until you see the results and you will fall in love with DNP lol, is like those hot girls that have sex with you everyday like no one but they are arguing all day long, a torture that worth it LMFAO


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Sorry I ran the same tests with men in white coats (a doctor and a biochemist) over an extended test period that was undertaken about 2 years ago, and I had an increase in TSH from week 2, which indicated that there was not enough free T3 in my system. This was deduced to be an interruption in the action of deiodinase (the enzyme that converts T4 to T3). So I would suggest that while Con may not have seen it, I did. So as with all things DNP your mileage may vary.
> 
> For me the addition of T3 was purely for replacement therapy and therefore would have little if any catabolic effect.


While you mention your tests were done with men in white coats, there was no mention of their glasses, maybe this is the key component to your variable??

Lol can't argue with results you have had from actual tests but could there have been another cause of the low T3 perhaps? Or not the low T3 but another cause in the T4 conversion?

But as you also state DNP is still somewhat of an unknown quantity as to how if affects different people, the only consistencies we're sure off is fat loss and death


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Day 2

Dose: 200mg

Weight: 89kg (mostly water lost i guess)

Sides: a lot of sweating in the gym

Diet: Something around 2,5gr/kg of protein and traces of fat and carbs. And today I added a banana post-workout with the DNP to replace the liver glycogen, 800ui of VitE and 3gr of VitC. Will take also EFA and MultiVit later in the meal.

Wout: SQ: 6x3 @ 110kg - Leg Extension 3x15 with one leg @15kg and 3x12 with both @ 35kg - Bench Press 1x6/8/10/12/14 @ 100kg/90kg/80kg/70kg/60kg - Barbell Row the same weights and reps as BP - Dumbell Flys @ Inclined Bench [email protected] each - Seated Low Row: 2x15 @ 50kg/60kg - Stand up Facepull 3x12 @ 45kg - Weighted Crunches 3x15 - Some obliques and Hyperextensions. The elbow pain is mostly gone but I didn´t put the same weight I´m used to move in Chest exersices.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Also want to ask, Is there any problem taking creatine while on DNP?

EDIT: Just wrote the second day log and the message has to be seen by mods. Why?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Salbutamol said:


> Also want to ask, Is there any problem taking creatine while on DNP?
> 
> EDIT: Just wrote the second day log and the message has to be seen by mods. Why?


nah creatine is fine

just cos you're new, you get certain posts flagged for review until youve been here awhile is all


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

seandog69 said:


> While you mention your tests were done with men in white coats, there was no mention of their glasses, maybe this is the key component to your variable??
> 
> Lol can't argue with results you have had from actual tests but could there have been another cause of the low T3 perhaps? Or not the low T3 but another cause in the T4 conversion?
> 
> But as you also state DNP is still somewhat of an unknown quantity as to how if affects different people, the only consistencies we're sure off is fat loss and death


When we got the drops in levels, it was over 3 separate runs. Was like clockwork for me. Take DNP, levels drop, stop DNP, levels go back.

As far as glasses go it was me wearing them not the white coat men, this was clearly the problem. 

And to you list of universal sides, I would also add; sweating like a Singapore drug mule.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> nah creatine is fine
> 
> just cos you're new, you get certain posts flagged for review until youve been here awhile is all


Thanks dude


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Salbutamol said:


> Also want to ask, Is there any problem taking creatine while on DNP?
> 
> EDIT: Just wrote the second day log and the message has to be seen by mods. Why?


That's because you have very little posts mate, when you have a few more that won't happen and you will be able to send and receive messages.


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Im on my third day on dnp now. Taking 3 pills of crystal heat everyday. Got some really really heavy nightsweats,,never experienced that before.

But over the day im not feeling very much

Maxbe its because im working outside the whole day. Its still pretty cold here...


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Tren King said:


> Im on my third day on dnp now. Taking 3 pills of crystal heat everyday. Got some really really heavy nightsweats,,never experienced that before.
> 
> But over the day im not feeling very much
> 
> Maxbe its because im working outside the whole day. Its still pretty cold here...


3 pills? How much DNP is that?

You body wants to cool you up in the nights and since DNP has your temperature that high, you sweat more.

Hell yeah mate, using DNP while being in a cold city is amazing, gotta hate being blue and frosted on winter lol.

Don't know how people in England can stand that exaggeration of cold.


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

3 pills must be like a little bit above 300 mg dnp.

Yeah its funny. While the other people here wear thick jackets + hats and gloves, i wear just a thin pullover and am not even freezing.

I noticed heavy bresthing for a few hours this night, this seems to be a well known side when on dnp. I think i will stay on 3 pills a day fir the next week.


----------



## steve89 (Mar 18, 2013)

3 Pills of Crystal Heat would be 450mg, must be daft


----------



## Tren King (Jul 2, 2014)

Its just a small amount over 100 mg per pill.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Day 3

Dose: 200mg

Weight: 88kg

Sides: a lot of sweating in the gym again

Diet: 2,6gr/kg of Pro and traces of fats and carbs. Also took a banana after WO with the DNP and the Vic C and E. I´m thinking about taking only 400ui of VitE instead of the 800ui i took until today. Also took preWO 200mg caffeina+1gr EGCG, and later with the meals EFA and Multi ADAM from Now Foods.

Wout: SQ: 6x3 @ 110kg - Over Head Press - Weighted Pull Ups - Leg Curl - Lat. Raises - High pulley row - Facepull - shoulder shrugs

I´ve got two questions. I´n fine at 200mg of DNP, big sweat in the gim but really confortable along the day, should I rise the dose or its better to keep in 200mg. Is my first cycle with DNP.

And, tomorrow I´m gonna add some fat mobilizer, I´ve got EC and Yohimbine what would work better putting fatty acids in the place that DNP could burn them?

And also, give me some advice about taking 400ui of Vit E instead of 800ui. Read in some webs that 800ui could be a lot and is not like the VitC that you eliminate the excess by urine. I´m worried about that.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Dudes, I worte the 3rd day log yesterday but till waiting to some mod reads it an posts it.

Will quote when its ready.

I´ve got one question what do you think about putting down the dose of VitE form 800ui to 400ui, i think 800ui is to much for a 200mg dose cycle.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Salbutamol said:


> Dudes, I worte the 3rd day log yesterday but till waiting to some mod reads it an posts it.
> 
> Will quote when its ready.
> 
> I´ve got one question what do you think about putting down the dose of VitE form 800ui to 400ui, i think 800ui is to much for a 200mg dose cycle.


In all honestly I don't do VitE while on DNP, it's a help but it's not like you will die without it or get sick or something.

Taking VitE it's very good but not a live or die think, you can do very well with 400 IU's.

Cheers!


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey me acabo de dar cuenta que eres de España jajajajaja, si se te hace más fácil me puedes preguntar en español :thumb:

Yo te ayudo en lo que necesites y tú me enseñas a hacer paella :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Big Man 123 said:


> Hey me acabo de dar cuenta que eres de España jajajajaja, si se te hace más fácil me puedes preguntar en español :thumb:
> 
> Yo te ayudo en lo que necesites y tú me enseñas a hacer paella :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


lol Hablas mejor español que yo inglés. De todas formas prefiero hablar in english y así practico, además no se cocinar paella, soy del Norte de España y la paella es típica de la zona Este.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Oh mate, please let me know if it is good, seems like I have to find a new lab.
> 
> Is this your first cycle? Wait until you see the results and you will fall in love with DNP lol, is like those hot girls that have sex with you everyday like no one but they are arguing all day long, a torture that worth it LMFAO


Well I took my first cap last night, just one. I've read that some people take a few days to respond whereas some within hours of their first dose - I'm the latter it seems. Warm last night. Not enough to break a sweat, but lately I've been going to sleep with just a sheet all nice and warm, but then I wake up in the night freezing my bollocks off and have to reach for my duvet. Not last night  Was very comfortably warm when I woke up for a pee.

Gonna bump up to 2 tonight but that's as high as I'll be planning on going on this cycle.


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Just drop eca stacks on gym days works a treat on dnp


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi mates.

Just got a really busy time and couldn´t log the cycle day by day..

I´m on the 9th day with the stuff, 200mg ED and started at 91,5kg and now i´m on 85 kg.

Finally decided to diet with a PSMF around 200-220 gr protein with its traces (chicken, turkey, some pork clean meat, tuna, cod, prawns, octopus..) and a banana postworkout. Around 100-1300 kcal every day.

I also trained all the days except the Sunday and making 1 hour of LISS ED since Sunday too.

My training consist in low reps, high weight and with the help of the EC stack I´m keeping my stregnth very nice, didn´t need to cut any rep or set.

Will cut the DNP on Sunday, where I´ll make 14 days with it, wait 5 days continuing with the PSMF, and get a refeed to watch out how much weight I trully lose.

I also get some water retention, don´t know if caused by the yellow posion or the amount of salt i´m taking with the meal to taste them.


----------



## Salbutamol (Mar 15, 2015)

And I will post some before/after pics when I charge the glycogen back.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like it's gone well mate  My DNP cycle was a 2-day-long failed experiment. Bumped up to 2 tabs before bed and woke up in the middle of the night with a fever, mild diarrhoea, nausea and kept going hypo, scary shyt. That was saturday, still recovering now lol. We all react differently to drugs, DNP is no exception, and I reacted badly :laugh:


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

I said:


> Sounds like it's gone well mate  My DNP cycle was a 2-day-long failed experiment. Bumped up to 2 tabs before bed and woke up in the middle of the night with a fever' date=' mild diarrhoea, nausea and kept going hypo, scary shyt. That was saturday, still recovering now lol. We all react differently to drugs, DNP is no exception, and I reacted badly :laugh:[/quote']
> 
> What lab was your dnp mate?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> What lab was your dnp mate?


Crystal Heat labs mate, heard a lot of good things about them but the stuff just isn't for me haha.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

> My DNP cycle was a 2-day-long failed experiment


Each to their own :laugh: You were born to fall in love with T3, accept it already LMAO :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big Man 123 said:


> Each to their own :laugh: You were born to fall in love with T3, accept it already LMAO :lol:


Pretty much  Haha yeah, I'd still never put down DNP as I know it's a very effective drug that's pretty safe when used correctly, just doesn't agree with me unfortunately :no:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I used the crystal hear labs dnp was really good but now can't get my hands on any dnp!!!!!


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)

Why is dnp so scarce now?

Looks like you were successful with this lab, I really need to get some again as I seem to respond well to it


----------

